# Trace Fred/Chester, 16.1 chestnut, possibly Sparsholt College?



## Ali Sarah (9 May 2018)

Just that really, I bred him (born 1996) and sold to lovely family in Olney in 2006.  I believe they lent him to Sparsholt as a school horse.  He was such a lovely kind character, handsome boy and super jumper, could be a bit sharp. wondering if there's news of him.


----------



## Shay (10 May 2018)

Have you tried calling Sparsholt?  What did they say happened to him?


----------

